# The ZZ last slot + last layer Example Solve Game



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2022)

you can generate the scrambles on qqtimer (_3x3x3 subsets -> zz last slot + last layer_)

first: R' D2 R F2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' R2 F2 L F2 R

*zz-reduction (**explanation**)*

U R U2 R' U R U' R // LS + PHASING
D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // HEADLIGHTS L4C
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' U // NPERM

next: U2 R' D2 L B2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R' U R D L2 D R2


----------



## finger go brr (Aug 17, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: U2 R' D2 L B2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R' U R D L2 D R2


U2 R U R' U R U R' // LS
U' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 U' // ZBLL

petrus lsll o.o


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 3, 2022)

Scramble: z2 y D2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F U2 F' U2 L' B F' L' B' F L
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'//TSLE
U2 R' L' U R U' L U2 R U' R U2 R' U R' U R' U R' U2//TTLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: z2 y F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L F2 L' R U R

I remember wanting to learn ZZ-CT last year. lost motivation though


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 3, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: z2 y F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L F2 L' R U R


I think you were supposed to end that with R U R' but nonetheless

R' U R' // TSLE
R U R' U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U R U R' // TTLL

cool that TSLE almost entirely cancels and leaves you with R' U2 R' U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U R U R'

NEXT: R2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 R' U F2 R2 F2 R2 U R


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 4, 2022)

U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LAST SLOT
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // PLL
U //AUF


Next: U R U' F2 D R D' F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' U2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> *z2 y *U R U' F2 D R D' F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' U2


Scramble edited

U R U' R' U R U' R'//TSLE that ended up becoming OLS
U' R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U'//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: z2 y B' R2 F2 U2 F D2 B U2 F' R2 F2 R U R B D2 B' R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 4, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> x2 B' R2 F2 U2 F D2 B U2 F' R2 F2 R U R B D2 B' R2


U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' // pair
R' U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' // zbll
19 htm

U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U // pair
R2 U' R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' // zbll
20 htm

two different ways of solving the pair, both cancel into the same zbll...


next: D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R' D B2 L U2 L'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

Using @Swagrid's TSLE and TTLL

R' D' R U R' D R U R U R'//TSLE
U' R U' R' F' U' L' U2 L U F R U R'//TTLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F2 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R D B2 U2 B2 U2 R D'


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 4, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: F2 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R D B2 U2 B2 U2 R D'


So for this one I built a pair and noticed I could cancel literally every single move into OLS.

R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' // OLS
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // OLS into diag very cool thank you cube

NEXT: R U' B2 U L U' L' B2 R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // OLS into diag very cool thank you cube


Yuck not using R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 or some variant?
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'//TSLE which accidentally became OLS
U' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 D' R B2 D L' D F2 L


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 4, 2022)

R U2 R' U R U' R' // LS
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
U // AUF

Next: U2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' D2 L B2 L' D F2 U' F2 D F2


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 4, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Next: U2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' D2 L B2 L' D F2 U' F2 D F2


U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS
R' U2 R U R' U R // OCLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

NEXT: R L U' R' U L' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

R' D' R U R' D R U R U R'//TSLE
U S R2' S' U' R2 U' R2' U R2 U2//TTLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R' D' R U' R' D F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 R F2 B2 R


----------



## Timona (Oct 4, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R' D' R U' R' D F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 R F2 B2 R


R' U' R' U' R U R' // Pair
U2 R2 D R' U' R D' R2 // VLS
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2

*Next: L U2 R' F2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R2 D R2 U' L' F2*


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: L U2 R' F2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R2 D R2 U' L' F2


U R U R' U' // setup
M R B R' F R B' R2 F' r U' R U' R' U2 // LLS

Mad alg that is

NEXT: B U2 B D2 B' U2 F L2 B' L2 F' U' B D2 B' U'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

2 gen solution
U' R U2' R' U R U R'//TSLE
U R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U R U2' R' U'//TTLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D' U R' B2 R' B2 R D2


----------



## lillod (Oct 25, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D' U R' B2 R' B2 R D2


U2 R // setup
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // zbll
U R' U // auf + undo setup









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 L U' R U D2 R2 F2 R F2 R D2 R' L'


----------



## Silky (Oct 25, 2022)

lillod said:


> Next: U2 L U' R U D2 R2 F2 R F2 R D2 R' L'



R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // LLE + 1C (7)
U' l' U' L U R U' r' F // L3C (9/16)

Next: U' R' F L2 D R' D' R2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U F


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 27, 2022)

U2 R U R' U' R U R' U2' R U' R'//TSLE
U2 R D R2 (U' D') R U2 R U2' R' (U2 D) R' U' R2 E//TTLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F' U F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U F U F' U2 F U' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'


----------

